# Norwegian: Happy Anniversary!



## Grefsen

I'd like to know how I would wish someone "Happy Anniversary" *på norsk* if the person is celebrating a wedding anniversary? 

Two of the translations I found for "anniversary" are *jubileum* and *årsdag *so I'm guessing that either *"God **jubileum" eller  "God **årsdag" *might be possibilities.


----------



## Hilde

Gratulerer med bryllupsdagen'

'Bryllupsdagen' being the wedding day, which is not the day you get married, but the day of anniversary.


----------



## Grefsen

Hilde said:


> Gratulerer med bryllupsdagen'
> 
> 'Bryllupsdagen' being the wedding day, which is not the day you get married, but the day of anniversary.



*Tusen takk for hjelpen Hilde!*

So could a greeting such as* "Godt **jubileum"* be used for anniversaries other than wedding annivesaries?


----------



## Hilde

Godt jubileum is not used in Norwegian, neither for weddings nor other occasions.

You can say "til lykke med 25-årsjubileet" (25th anniversary), including the amount of years, for all types of anniversaries. As for weddings, in Norway we usually use other terms for the anniversaries : Gullbryllup ("gold wedding") is fx the 50th anniversary. Each anniversary has a name, paper, lether, diamond etc.

p.s jubileum (sg, indefinite) - jubileet (sg, definite)


----------



## Grefsen

Hilde said:


> You can say "til lykke med 25-årsjubileet" (25th anniversary), including the amount of years, for all types of anniversaries. As for weddings, in Norway we usually use other terms for the anniversaries : Gullbryllup ("gold wedding") is fx the 50th anniversary. Each anniversary has a name, paper, lether, diamond etc.


*Hvis foreldre av en venn* "are celebrating their 25th wedding anniversary" *kan man skrive på norsk "Til lykke med s**ølv**bryllupsdagen for dine foreldre!" kanskje?
*


----------



## Huffameg

Grefsen said:


> *Hvis foreldre av en venn* "are celebrating their 25th wedding anniversary" *kan man skrive på norsk "Til lykke med s**ølv**bryllupsdagen til dine foreldre!" kanskje?
> *



You could say it, but it is not said. 

The most common is "Gratulerer med dagen" which goes for birthdays, weddings, anniversaries, baptisms, communions, 1th and 17th of May, 8th of March etc. It can even be said to parents, siblings and relatives (probably good friends too) to someone getting married, someone getting baptist etc. 

Go for "gratulerer med dagen", you can't miss.


----------



## Grefsen

Huffameg said:


> You could say it, but it is not said.


*
Takk for det! *



Huffameg said:


> The most common is "Gratulerer med dagen" which goes for birthdays, weddings, anniversaries, baptisms, communions, 1th and 17th of May, 8th of March etc. It can even be said to parents, siblings and relatives (probably good friends too) to someone getting married, someone getting baptist etc.
> 
> Go for "gratulerer med dagen", you can't miss.


In this case when it is not my friend's anniversary, but the anniversary of her parents, would I simply use *"gratulerer med dagen"* or should it be *"gratulerer med dagen til dine foreldre" kanskje?

*Also if you were announcing that it was your parents who will be celebrating their 25th anniversary could you write *"Mine **foreldre skal feire **dine s**ølv**bryllupsdagen?" *


----------



## vestfoldlilja

"In this case when it is not my friend's anniversary, but the anniversary of her parents, would I simply use "gratulerer med dagen" or should it be "gratulerer med dagen til dine foreldre" kanskje?"

You can use both, but perhaps the latter is best as to make a clear distinction of why you’re saying it. If you choose the latter, note that dine goes after foreldrene.

"Also if you were announcing that it was your parents who will be celebrating their 25th anniversary could you write "Mine foreldre skal feire dine sølvbryllupsdagen?"

It’s “mine foreldre skal feire sølvbryllupsdagen sin”.


----------



## Grefsen

*Tusen takk for hjelpen vestfoldlilja!  *

*Jeg har et mer spørsmål om emnet av *"anniversary celebrations."

*Hvordan skriver man på norsk* "My father just celebrated the 25th anniversary of his graduation with honors from the university"?

*Mitt* "partial" *forsøk:

Faren mine ? feiret 25-årsjubileet av hans ???? fra universitetet.*


----------



## Huffameg

Grefsen said:


> *Tusen takk for hjelpen vestfoldlilja!  *
> 
> *Jeg har et mer spørsmål til om emnet av feiring av jubileum.*
> 
> *Hvordan skriver man på norsk* "My father just celebrated the 25th anniversary of his graduation with honors from the university"?
> 
> *Mitt* "partial" *forsøk:
> 
> Faren mine ? feiret 25-årsjubileet av hans ???? fra universitetet.*



I don't know if it would cover the same thing but i Norway we have (it is not used any more) what is called "laud".

Using that you could say: 
"Faren min feiret at det er 25 år siden han gikk ut av universitetet med laud." or "Faren min feiret at det er 25 år sidan han fikk graden sin med laud."


----------



## hanne

I wonder if you'd mention the honours in Norway? In Denmark I think that would give the impression that you were being posh and showing off. Surely the anniversary is celebrated by all who left the university that year, not just those with honours, so it's actually the graduation itself he's celebrating .
(and btw graduation would be "dimission" in Danish - I can see Huffameg got around it without actually translating "graduation")

We (I think I can generalise for all of Scandinavia here, but it may be more pronounced in Denmark) don't use titles as often as many other places - insert random rant about egalitarian society. It always makes me jump slightly  whenever I see e.g. some German guy presented as Prof. Dr. Dr. - here that person would just use "Prof." most of the time, and perhaps add a single "Dr." on special occasions.


----------



## Huffameg

hanne said:


> I wonder if you'd mention the honours in Norway? In Denmark I think that would give the impression that you were being posh and showing off. Surely the anniversary is celebrated by all who left the university that year, not just those with honours, so it's actually the graduation itself he's celebrating .
> (and btw graduation would be "dimission" in Danish - I can see Huffameg got around it without actually translating "graduation")



Well, I don't think it was considered pretentious at the time when "laud" was used, but as we've moved on from there it is definitely pretentious to mention good grades nowadays. This, of course has a lot to do with what you mention next:



hanne said:


> We (I think I can generalise for all of Scandinavia here, but it may be more pronounced in Denmark) don't use titles as often as many other places - insert random rant about egalitarian society. It always makes me jump slightly  whenever I see e.g. some German guy presented as Prof. Dr. Dr. - here that person would just use "Prof." most of the time, and perhaps add a single "Dr." on special occasions.



We only use titles on formal occasions (e.g. a CV or an application etc.) and professors are never addressed as such ("Professor Vetlesen, hva mener du om dette?") unless it is an introduction or a formal speech.


----------



## Grefsen

Is it possible to write the following sentence *på norsk?
*
Today is the _*"one year anniversary"*_ of my first trip/visit to your new stadium.

Mitt forsøk:  

I dag er det _*"ett års jubileet"*_ for min første tur/besøk til den nye stadion.


----------



## Grefsen

Mitt annen forsøk: 

I dag er _*ettårsjubileet*_ for mitt første besøk til din nye stadion.


----------



## Huffameg

Grefsen said:


> Mitt annen forsøk:
> 
> I dag er _*ettårsjubileet*_ for mitt første besøk til din nye stadion.



I believe it is correct although a bit clumsy.


----------



## Grefsen

Huffameg said:


> I believe it is correct although a bit clumsy.


*Noen forslag for å gjøre det* "less clumsy."


----------



## Pteppic

Grefsen said:


> I dag er _*ettårsjubileet*_ for mitt første besøk til din nye stadion.



*I dag er det ettårsjubileum for mitt første besøk til det nye stadionet deres.*

Or something. I've just assumed that you really meant the plural 'your' (with the singular it sounds, to me at least, like your talking to the owner of a private stadium - of course, if that is in fact the case, you can write "ditt" in stead of "deres"). Also, strictly speaking, "stadion" is neuter, although lots of people (me included) use it as masculine.


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> *I dag er det ettårsjubileum for mitt første besøk til det nye stadionet deres.*


Tusen takk for hjelpen!



Pteppic said:


> Or something. I've just assumed that you really meant the plural 'your' ...


Yes, it should be plural.  The message was for someone who works for a *fotballklubb* that plays in a new stadium, not the owner of the stadium.


----------

